# [startx + systemd] : Impossible d'avoir une session active

## y351

Bonjour,

Je rencontre, actuellement, un petit problème avec startx.

Dans mon .xsession, j'ai

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then
> 
>         for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/?*.sh ; do
> ...

 

Voici trois façons de lancer ma wm :

1) startx

  E se lance normalement. Tout est fonctionnel : création de répertoire /var/run/$uid, une session est créée et est active.

  Le problème, c'est que ce n'est pas sécurisé : j'ai une session sur tty ouverte.

  De toute façon, ce n'est pas ma façon de procéder ; c'est pour pour me mettre dans un context qui marche.

2) 

```
startx & 2> /dev/null ; exit
```

E se lance mais :

- la wm marche

- pas de son

- je ne peux pas éteindre la machine en espace utilisateur...

- message d'erreur avec dbus

- etc...

```
journalctl -u systemd-logind :
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> systemd-logind : New session 6 of use yesi.
> 
> systemd-logind : Removed session 6.
> ...

 

Ce répertoire n'est pas créé : /var/run/$uid

```

loginctl list-sessions

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>    SESSION        UID USER             SEAT           TTY
> 
>    0 sessions listed.

 

```
loginctl list-seats
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SEAT
> 
> seat0
> ...

 

```
 

loginctl session-status 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> n/a - 0
> 
> 

 

```
systemctl --user
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to connect to bus: Connexion refused

 

Version

 *Quote:*   

>  sys-apps/systemd-233-r1
> 
> acl cryptsetup gcrypt kmod lz4 pam policykit seccomp ssl -apparmor -audit -build -curl -doc -elfutils -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -qrcode -selinux -sysv-utils -test -vanilla -xkb ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")
> 
> 

 

```
cat /etc/pam.d/systemd-user
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This file is part of systemd.
> 
> #
> ...

 

3) je démarre E avec un gestionnaire de wm : cdm

J'ai ajouté  : pam_systemd.so

```
cat /etc/pam.d/cdm
```

 *Quote:*   

> # File autogenerated by pamd_mimic in pam eclass
> 
> auth    include         system-local-login
> 
> account include         system-local-login
> ...

 

En résumé le cas 1) : ça marche mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux.

Le cas 2) et 3) j'obtiens les mêmes symtômes : et c'est ce que je voudrais faire marcher.

Voiici mes questions :

a) comment faire marcher les cas 2) et 3) avec création de /var/run/$uid, de sessions, de seat ?

b) qu'est-ce qui fait qu'il crée le répertoire /var/run/$uid dans certain cas et pas dans d'autre ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.5 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/systemd, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

